# Strays in Istanbul, Turkey



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

sorry, i went a bit mad in Turkey, and have to share these photos to fellow cat lovers 














































and my favourite cat while I was out there.. he was a BIG tom!


















hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Are these stray cats? They look pretty healthy for being strays. Very nice colors.


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Are these stray cats? They look pretty healthy for being strays. Very nice colors.


YUP all stray cats.  But, Turkey is a muslim country, and they believe Prophet Mohammed had a soft spot for cats, so they are very well respected. Theres alot of people who look after the strays there!


----------



## LPG (Oct 2, 2009)

i just just imagine them being full or flease and worms.
i went to turkey once and there where loads of strays around a resturant.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Are these stray cats? They look pretty healthy for being strays. Very nice colors.


Yes! they do look healthy while the tourists are there! It's when they go home at the end of the season when the poor things suffer!
During the season they have learned to trust 'man'! when the season ends 'men' is their enemy. Least this was how it used to be! assuming it still is! Very sad.
Thanks for sharing by the way.

Turkey lad helps there! but he cannot help them all!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

there all gorgeous, i take in Strays and unwanted pets.. I Could take in these but there so far away 
I Got back from Marmaris, Turkey on 7th September there was loads of strays there but not as healthy as these! They were all scared and full of dirt, fleas. I Hope one day someone will re-home the poor kittys. :crying:


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

I know it is not cats but my sister lives in Turkey and she works with the stray dogs, she has homed three street dogs herself and have got other Brits who live there also to take a stray in.
Each month they do an event for the Brits and Turkish to raise money to get the dogs spade and doctored and any other vet help they need.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i went to cyprus 2 years back and there are cats everywhere!! there were these pots used as decoration with a shrub or bush in them quite lare pots and just by chance heard some babys cryin moved back the shrub and found babys they were no more than a few days old poor little mites mum came back tho i fed her up she was a lil on the skinny side!! poor things im glad i dont stay there id end up bein niknamed catwoman id have all the cats livin in my house and garden with their own little shelters and cat bowls...when i say all i mean i really qould have ALL of them living with me and id try neuture them too!! i will help them one day!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww they are beautiful :001_wub: such good condition for strays  xx Thank you for sharing x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Stunning cats.
I love calicos especially, and I wouldn't be able to leave them there, would have to take home one or two.
They look so healthy for strays though.


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohmigosh,they're absolutely gorgeous.I especially love the baby orange and white one.I imagined them to look how strays do here in the US.Do they just walk up to people on the street?


----------

